# Is celebrating Easter a violation of the RPW?



## Joseph Scibbe (Apr 25, 2011)

Is celebrating Easter be considered a violation of the RPW? If a church gathers on Easter Sunday for an Easter service that contains singing, preaching, the Lords Table, and baptisms and the focus is on the Resurrection then how is that considered violating Scripture?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't think it is.


----------



## torstar (Apr 25, 2011)

If you do think that way what does one do?

Stand there and pick their teeth like the Grinch and cast hate on everybody falling into this trap?


----------



## Herald (Apr 25, 2011)

torstar said:


> Stand there and pick their teeth like the Grinch and cast hate on everybody falling into this trap?



If you do think it's a violation of the RPW, and you are providentially hindered from worshipping elsewhere, you worship God in that church. Your conscience is clear.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 25, 2011)

> Is celebrating Easter a violation of the RPW? Is celebrating Easter be considered a violation of the RPW? If a church gathers on Easter Sunday for an Easter service that contains singing, preaching, the Lords Table, and baptisms and the focus is on the Resurrection then how is that considered violating Scripture?



If you say things like "This is a special day called Easter on which we ought to celebrate Christ's resurrection because of Church tradition", and you feel that you ought to especially celebrate Christ's resurrection on this day and feel less inclined to celebrate it specially at other times of the year, you may be falling into the bound - bound by Church tradition - way of thinking that the RPW keeps you free from.

Obviously you should feel free to preach about the resurrection on "Easter Sunday" if that is God's preceptive will for you, as God doesn't say anywhere in the Word that we are bound from not preaching on the resurrection on that date.

Of course the Lord's Day is a weekly "Easter" in itself, although the sermon isn't always on the resurrection.

Some Reformed men of quality will look upon it as a relative gnat that there are one or two holy days in the year that have been generated by Church tradition rather than Scripture, while others of quality will look upon it as a camel of principle to avoid such days and preach against them.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Apr 25, 2011)

torstar said:


> If you do think that way what does one do?
> 
> Stand there and pick their teeth like the Grinch and cast hate on everybody falling into this trap?



No. If the opportunity arises, one charitably explains the burden of their conscience to others, although it is difficult to do so when such scruples attract accusations of legalism and the name of "Grinch" rather than careful consideration.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 26, 2011)

There will be no third warning; post charitably on this subject.


----------



## Tripel (Apr 26, 2011)

Unashamed 116 said:


> Is celebrating Easter be considered a violation of the RPW? If a church gathers on Easter Sunday for an Easter service that contains singing, preaching, the Lords Table, and baptisms and the focus is on the Resurrection then how is that considered violating Scripture?


 
No, it's not a violation.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 26, 2011)

Dearly Bought said:


> torstar said:
> 
> 
> > If you do think that way what does one do?
> ...


 
Unless you are the pastor or an elder explaining why you don't mention "Easter," I don't see how this conversation would be necessary at all. Sure, if someone asked you about Easter eggs or something, but I don't see any reason to explain the burden of your conscience regarding worship in a church that doesn't share the same burden. I'm not sure what you'd hope to accomplish, but I do think others may be made to feel condemned by it. I'm not saying you'd actually be condemning them, but I think it could feel that way, no matter how charitable your explanation. Really, I think the point is, what will be accomplished by explaining your conscience against the decisions of your session?


----------



## Dearly Bought (Apr 26, 2011)

he beholds said:


> Dearly Bought said:
> 
> 
> > No. If the opportunity arises, one charitably explains the burden of their conscience to others, although it is difficult to do so when such scruples attract accusations of legalism and the name of "Grinch" rather than careful consideration.
> ...


 
Jessica, it usually becomes necessary very quickly. As an example, one is usually confronted with greetings of "Happy Easter" throughout the day. If you respond with something other than the customary greeting in return, it usually stands out. If your congregation holds a Good Friday service that you do not attend, then the matter may arise regarding that point as well.

As a catechism teacher on the Lord's Day, I do refrain from addressing these issues with my students out of respect for our consistory. Yet since the burden of my conscience arises from my understanding of the teaching of Scripture, I do not feel restrained to keep this matter wholly to myself. If I attempt to communicate with charity, I do not believe the feelings of others should require my silence.

Appropriate venue, charitable language, and due respect for authority are all significant issues to grapple with, but the simple necessity of confessing my conviction is not. The Ninth Commandment requires not only abstention from falsehood, but also the positive confession of truth. If I truly believe that my convictions arise from the Word of God, then I cannot in good conscience remain silent.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 26, 2011)

Gathering for public worship on the Lord's day is prescribed by God. Easter with the whole calendar was tossed out at the Presbyterian Reformation in Scotland for its idolatry. We should not re-appropriate such. I've given links why in the other threads. On that score, there are too many of these threads covering the same ground and maybe its just time to hang this up until November.


----------

